# How to change language in NFS most wanted



## beaditya (Jul 6, 2006)

I have the italian version !! , I dont get wat the hell the guys r talkin in the game .. can anyone tell me how to change the voice over to english.

 I downloaded some reg entry on the net , when i run it ....it says the registry is updated succesfully but i still get italian voice over ..


 Plz help !!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 11, 2006)

Why dont you get it exchanged from the dealer ? Its weird of you to buy an Italian version really.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 11, 2006)

i think this tool-- "*MW Hidden Options Beta 0.8*" may help you. its worth a try.
goto this site & scroll down a bit, you'll find it.
*www.nfs-planet.de/nfsmw_files.php?lang=eng


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 11, 2006)

I don't think that you can able to change italian version to other(english) because it is not possible to convert itialian to other(english) in videos of nfsmw.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 25, 2006)

here's a Language selector tool, i think this might be helpful...
*nfscars.net/file.php?do=info&section=nfs9&id=6596


----------

